# NOA2 valid dates



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi just a really quick question. on the NOA2 that i have, it has valid from dates that are 11/23/11 - 22/03/12. 

It has taken a little time to assemble the documents required from my fiance, and her folks, who are acting as co-sponsors. I now have all i believe i need, and a booked interview at the US embassy in London on the 15th May.

Am i right in thinking that as the valid date has expired, i simply need a further letter of intent from my fiance to take to the interview? 

I have assembled a pile of paperwork that has no doubt resulted in the loss of a large chunk of rainforest somewhere! But does anyone have any tip, watchouts or advice for the interview? 

I woudl REALLY appreciate a speedy answer to the valid dates question if possible guys as if i need more paper, i only have 2 weeks to obtain it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

raceman said:


> anyone?


You dropped the ball and now it is crisis mode.

Notify the US Embassy in London with all pertinent numbers on the document of the fact that your documentation collection process took more then the given time period and that you have not abandoned the visa process.


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

twostep said:


> You dropped the ball and now it is crisis mode.
> 
> Notify the US Embassy in London with all pertinent numbers on the document of the fact that your documentation collection process took more then the given time period and that you have not abandoned the visa process.


Not exactly thanks Twostep, it took sometime trawling disparate sites and sources of information re co-sponsors, trying to establish our position re support (a question which wasn't answered when asked here either, i just got a dismissive "smart" remark then aswell, what have i ever done to upset you may i ask?)

No crisis just a simple question trying to confirm some information. 

The Emabassy KNOWS i haven't abandoned the process as i booked the interview 2 weeks ago, so the same question i asked orginally applies, 

:clap2:

Am i right in thinking that as the valid date has expired, i simply need a further letter of intent from my fiance to take to the interview?


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Just for everyone's information, i was correct, teh Emabassy inform me that it is not unusual to find yourself in the position i found myself if, and simply have my partner send a new letter stating that they STILL wish to go ahead with the process and marraige as applied for.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

raceman said:


> Just for everyone's information, i was correct, teh Emabassy inform me that it is not unusual to find yourself in the position i found myself if, and simply have my partner send a new letter stating that they STILL wish to go ahead with the process and marraige as applied for.


Good news!!! Please never assume anything when it comes to official business such as immigration. The embassy does not have to make the connection appointment and intend to keep the application open. 

I had no intention of hurting your feelings. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

twostep said:


> Good news!!! Please never assume anything when it comes to official business such as immigration. The embassy does not have to make the connection appointment and intend to keep the application open.
> 
> I had no intention of hurting your feelings. Please accept my apologies.


Likewise for my terse reply, a bad day and the (hopeful) end of a LONG visa process combined = unhappy puppy = snappy, apologies.

I knew i had read that somewhere, but as i'm sure you'll appreciate, with the HUGE amount of information on this process, i had no idea where i had seen it, and didn't want to fail after such a long drawn out process (10 months  )

On a positive note, paid the MRV fee while on the phone at £1.23 a minute, and had one of the most amusing phone calls to someone i've never met that i've ever had! 

One last queston (for this eveing), i know about restrictions on electronic devices in the embassy, and have seen mentions of a place called "Goulds" or similar where items can be left. Does anyone have any more information on that?

Thanks and apologies again Twostep.


----------

